# blue water chart



## allan71180 (Jul 24, 2008)

Anyone have the latest Hiltons chart with water color on it?


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

lol


----------



## team_A_II (Mar 31, 2009)

HAHA, damn Woody.... thats cold, but true


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Not to sound like a prick, but all of us who have Hilton's, Terrafin, ROFFS, etc PAY for this info. Its not that expensive and the foresight you get from them is invaluable before going offshore.

Pony up the dough dude


----------



## destincabo (Nov 4, 2007)

Roger that. tom hilton is a good guy, and Mitch Roffer has also been helpful over the years. You'll pay for the report in fuel savings.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

Chris V said:


> Not to sound like a prick, but all of us who have Hilton's, Terrafin, ROFFS, etc PAY for this info. Its not that expensive and the foresight you get from them is invaluable before going offshore.
> 
> Pony up the dough dude


Thanks Chris. My thoughts exactly.


----------



## JLiv45 (Sep 17, 2009)

Learn to use NOAA, it's an invaluable free resource upon which most of the paid fishing forecasters base their models on. And you don't owe anyone anything, just do a little self studying Google is your friend. If you know how to read altimetry, SST, Color etc. all available here: http://cwcaribbean.aoml.noaa.gov/data.html


----------

